# Brindle x Agouti



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Would breeding brindle to agouti result in more agouti than brindle or would it be an even amount of each in the litter?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You need to tell us more about the background (parents, grandparents, siblings) of each mouse before anyone could say.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You'd probably end up with a few agouti brindled; striped of agouti on a background of yellow or red. The results of the pairing would be a big clue in learning the background of those two mousies. The ones that weren't agouti brindle would show the other genes that are in play.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Depends on whether your agouti is A/a, or A/a^t, or if your brindle is A^vy/a, or what not... You are pretty much guaranteed though to get agoutis and agouti brindles.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

If you get any PEW's then the parents are both carriers of c. If you get any blacks then both parents are carriers of a. If you get anything else weird then you'll have to tell us about it so we can go hmmmm....lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a fun game, it is! Guess the genes; wait to see what you get, scratch your head, scratch your paper in Punnet forms, try to figure out what you had from from you got...I like it!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

well considering i dont know the background of the golden agouti... Im probably in for some surprise babies lol


----------

